
A mindmap summarising Machine Learning concepts - jonbaer
https://github.com/dformoso/machine-learning-mindmap
======
Bucephalus355
Great mindmap.

One thing I want to add though is that for some reason "mindmaps" are all the
rage now, but they really are just one type of "concept map". If you get a
chance, look into concept mapping. It will give you a greater overview /
understanding.

